# Part ID help



## wop1969 (Mar 20, 2009)

Correct me if I am wronge, the first picture, the partS outlined in red are monolithic caps with PT and PD, the part outlined in blue is nothing of value?


Any idea if there is any PMG's in the part outlined in the second pic?


----------



## nicknitro (Mar 20, 2009)

Wop,

Just takeing a shot in the dark here, I can't say as to the top photo. However, I would have to say from my experiences with e-scrap the bottom picture is a heat exchanger. As such, i believe the basemetal in it would be Aluminum???.

Also, I thought mono's contained gold and were rather easily identified as such as the leads coming out were usually gold plated.

Again, if I have mislead, I am sorry. Just seems to be what I can remeber from prior posts dealing with these mono's.

Good Luck,
Nick


----------



## nicknitro (Mar 20, 2009)

Looked around a little bit, 

The picture contains images of a few monolithic capacitors. They are label C3 C7 C10 C11 C12. I have personally cut a few apart for visual inspection for gold, and was disappointed. The articles I have read suggest that some mono's use Tantulum as the base metal. From the forum people have said Palladium is also a component in these monos. JustinNH and LazerSteve just posted a topic on the testing procedure.I have no idea why nor the value, though I have heard on the forum that Tantulum values can add up. Hope this helps, I'll be anxious to hear Steve's or Chris's reponse to your topic.

Nick


----------



## nicknitro (Mar 20, 2009)

Palladium = roughly $200 a troy ounce.

Tantulum = $72-75 a pound

P.S. Sorry about picture size if it exceeded limits.

Nick


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 20, 2009)

Here's a good thread to read:

SMD Identification


Steve

P.S.: The three contact black component in the last photo is a transistor or voltage regulator. Cross reference the numbers on the front to identify it.


----------



## wop1969 (Mar 20, 2009)

Very good topic steve, I see in my own pictures where the Cx is right on the board  I got serveral questions anwsered from that post, Thanks

Anyone that wants the answers to mono caps, that link steve posted has most of what you could ask somewhere in it..

I will answer my own question now: the ones outlined in red with A,B,C
are mono caps (dont forget to look for the Cx next to the part). The ones in Blue are not


----------



## istari9 (Mar 20, 2009)

Looking at image: IMG_5101.JPG, I do believe some of those are plated copper I save them all for a better study of the metal they are made of. They are very small to somewhat large. Several in power supplies as well.

Ray


----------

